# Acheter un iPod aux Etats-Unis



## bibibenate (23 Juin 2004)

Le sujet est peut être un peu redondant avec d'autres identiques mais je ne les ai pas trouvé.
Venons en aux faits: J'ai un ami qui rentre prochainement de New York et j'aimerais lui faire ramener un iPod mini.
Est-ce légal?
Pait-on une amende à la Douane si on se fait intercepter?
Quid de la TVA?
Comment ça se passe pour la prise de courant?

Merci de vos réponses que j'attends impatiemment.
J'attends impatiemment l'iMac G5 pour pouvoir switcher aussi !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet est peut être un peu redondant avec d'autres identiques mais je ne les ai pas trouvé.
> Venons en aux faits: J'ai un ami qui rentre prochainement de New York et j'aimerais lui faire ramener un iPod mini.
> Est-ce légal?


oui je pense... à condition de s'acquiter de la TVA...



			
				bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> Pait-on une amende à la Douane si on se fait intercepter??


oui amende + TVA il me semble

mais dans les faits tu as vraiment tres peu de chances de te faire "attraper".



			
				bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça se passe pour la prise de courant???


1 l'ipod se charge sur l'usb ou le fire wire
2 le chargeur apple est tellement bien foutu que qu'il est tres facile de le rendre compatible avec des prises françaises et ce sans avoir besoin d'acheter d'adapteteur (et ça c'est fort ! en fait n'importe quel prise electrique amovile de n'importe quel appareil electrique fait office d'adaptateur ! -> moi je prend celle de mon appareil photo numerique)

donc n'hesite pas,  fait le toi ramener !


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2004)

Je me le suis ramené moi même de Californie il y a un mois environ.
Pour la douane j'ai jeté la boite pour pas faire trop flagrant et je les prix dans les bagages à mains dans mon sac sans à le cacher.
S'ils me demandaient qq chose j'aurais dit qu'il était à moi, de France. Ils peuvent demander la facture si vraiment ils ont envie de t'embeter mais je pense qu'ils s'en foutent un peu à vrai dire.
Par contre j'ai vu pas mal de gens se faire fouiller les bagaes à mains juste avant l'entré dans l'avion, pourtant apres avoir passé longtemps avant les bagages dans les machines aux rayons X. Alors je ne sais pas si c'est pour verifier les marchandises en trop ou si c'est pour la sécurité...

Je pense que tu ne risque pas grand chose, au pire tu payes la TVA et l'amende s'il y a et ton iPod mini te coutera le prix qu'il sortira en France, sauf que toi tu l'as avant tous le monde!

Bon, allé achete!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2004)

c'est uniquement pour la seucrité, les americains s'en foutent royalement de savoir si tu as achete un ipod chez eux ... (pour la petite histoire moi je me suis fait deballer mon ipod 4 fois en deux semaines).


----------



## christphe (28 Juin 2004)

Mox Folder a dit:
			
		

> le chargeur apple est tellement bien foutu que qu'il est tres facile de le rendre compatible avec des prises françaises et ce sans avoir besoin d'acheter d'adapteteur (et ça c'est fort ! en fait n'importe quel prise electrique amovile de n'importe quel appareil electrique fait office d'adaptateur ! -> moi je prend celle de mon appareil photo numerique)





Salut
je ne comprends pas se que tu veux dire quand tu parles de prises amovibles.
ça m'interesse car ,je me suis acheté un adaptateur chez carrefour ,qu'est vraiment pas discret.(gros et moche)
  
christophe


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

t'as surement un magnetoscope ou meme un lecteur DVD ? la prise pour relier au courant derriere est probablement amovible (c'est à dire que tu peux la retirer).... y a aussi pleins d'autre appareils electrique qui ont des prises qu'on peut retirer (la fiche - femelle - est standart sur ces appareil).

Bon maitenant sur l'adaptateur secteur de l'ipod mini, tu peux retirer la fiche US (pour en mettre une autre dont apple vend d'ailleurs un pack 'travel') et.... oh miracle, derriere on retrouve la fiche standart dont je parle dans le paragraphe ci-dessus.

Bon c'est pas hyper esthétique... mais ça permet de transormer l'adaptateur pour un coup proche de 0 (comme je l'ai dit je peux par exemple utiliser la prise du chargeur de batterie de mon appareil photo numeriaue).


----------



## lordtomaso (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
je te remercie pour toutes ces precieuses informations Mox Folder 
Une petite question toutefois : je compte faire la meme chose que bibibenate mais pour un iPod normal cette fois ci. Ce que tu dis pour le chargeur du iPod Mini est-il aussi valable pour le normal ? Je suppose que oui mais on ne sait jamais


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Aucune idée, je n'ai que le mini...

désolé.


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2004)

Voila, j'ai un iPod "normal", et je l'ai acheté au US...

AUCUN pb du tout, meme pour l'enregistrement du produit aupres d'Apple, car ils sont tous fabriqués au meme endroit puis redistribués!

Il est vrai que la prise courant est tres bien foutue...
L'ami qui m'a ramené mon iPod, l'a fait passer a la douane dans ces bagages, sans le debaler, et, lorsque on lui a demander s'il avait quelque chose a declarer, il a dit que non...
Peut etre que les americains en ont rien a foutre, ou alors, ils sont tres (tres...)cons!
La derniere phrase sera a verifier lors de la sortie du film de Michael Moore!


----------



## lordtomaso (6 Juillet 2004)

Merci In Mac we trust.
 De toute façon ce ne sont pas les douanes américaines qu'il faut craindre, mais plutot les douanes a l'arrivée en France ^^


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2004)

les douanes francaises n'en n'ont rien a faire, il ne verifient rein, il y a 1 an, qd je suis rentré de chine,  il ont verifié quedal, et pouratant, Dieu sait que 95% du marché eset frauduleux... alors ac les US, et ac un peu de chance, le douaniers "kiffera" Apple!


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai un copain qui a acheté un mini aux US et ca fait une semaine qu'il est bloqué aux douanes


----------



## lordtomaso (6 Juillet 2004)

Euh ben tu te trompes la In Mac We trust 
  Les Americains s'en foutent royalement de ce qui sort de chez eux, puisque justement ca a été acheté _chez_ eux, ca fait marcher leur économie intérieure. _Par contre _ca les douanes francaises n'aiment pas, du fait justement que tu n'as pas payé la TVA sur un article que tu utiliseras sur le territoire national. J'ai deja ramené pas mal de trucs des US, et je peux te dire que tu ne dois te mefier que des douanes francaises 

 edit : j'avais mal compris ce que tu voulais dire. Oui effectivement la chance de se faire pincer est minime en revenant des states, ils sont déja très occupés avec Chines/Thailande/Turquie/etc..


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonne nouvelle pour mon copain, son mini vient de partir des douanes aujourd'hui


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2004)

to>lordtomaso,

et bien, de toute facon, Apple a regler il y a quelque moi seulement le pb de la TVA sur l'iPop, alors....


----------



## vincmyl (7 Juillet 2004)

Le mini sera dispo fin juillet a un prix interessant, c'est a dire??? 279 peut etre


----------



## atom (8 Juillet 2004)

salut, 
il y a une semaine je suis rentrée de boston au usa, j'avis environ 450 euro de marchandise a raporter chez moi et en passant deux fois devant la douane.. paris, puis montpellier...
j'avais sur moi une camera numerique, il sufiit juste de ne pas prendre la boite avec toi...(ou ton potes)... et kom ssa il peut te ramener ton ipod mini... mais je te precise juste ke le prix de l'ipod 15 GB par raport au prix du ipod mini... est plus interessant... moins de 300 euro puisque la bas il est a 300 dollars... je te conseille de prendre un vrai ipod.. apres tu fait kom ta envie..
quant au chargeur ca ne pose aucun probleme puisque tu peu chrgé l'ipod (mini) sur le port fire wire et sur le secteur ......il suffit juste de posseder un cable ... il est tres commun ... et facile a trouver .. c le meme que celui kil y a derriere les chaine hi-fi ou les docks d'appareil foto..
alez a+
bon achat au states et ne te prive pas sa crain vraiment pas personne ne declare rien ...
allez bye
toma
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=767149#


----------



## lordtomaso (8 Juillet 2004)

Oué d'accord, mais si plus de boite, plus de garantie si ?


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juillet 2004)

Ben je pense que oui


----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2004)

Ouhouhouh...

Serai je le suel a avoir un iPod venat des US, qui est revenu ac sa boite fermé, et qui n'a pa eu de probleme a la douane?
En tout cas, mon iPod est a coté de moi...il me souri, et tout va bien etre nous..., et en plus il parle le francais!
Petite precision, la personne qui a ramené le iPod etait un "vrai" americain,c'est a dire qu'il reside au US...
Juste venu en France pour un voyage...
En tout cas, j'ai fait de sacrées economies....
@+
PAm


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juillet 2004)

La disponibilité passe a 4 semaines pour les minis :mouais:


----------

